# Cardamom



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone know much about this plant? A friend told me it makes for some really flavorful honey, but my understanding is that it is a sub-tropical plant which won't thrive outdoors in the US.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

markmaster said:


> Anyone know much about this plant? A friend told me it makes for some really flavorful honey, but my understanding is that it is a sub-tropical plant which won't thrive outdoors in the US.


I bought one gallon cans of caerdomon, separated the plants, potted them up, and sold them back to the nursery where I bought the mother stock. I live in the 93010 zip code area.
You should see it listed as an ingredient in mustard as in hot dogs n buns
Ernie


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to try it this year, just to see if I can make it happen here in central Alabama. It will be a learning experience, if nothing else!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

markmaster said:


> I want to try it this year, just to see if I can make it happen here in central Alabama. It will be a learning experience, if nothing else!


You may find a local market for the crop too.
As you will find out, it's a member of the ginger family
http://www.answers.com/topic/cardamom

cardamom 

Spice consisting of whole or ground dried fruit, or seeds, of Elettaria cardamomum, a perennial herb of the ginger family. The flavour is warm, slightly pungent, and highly aromatic. Cardamom is a popular seasoning. Native to moist forests of southern India, the fruit may be collected from wild plants, but most is cultivated. The whole fruit is a green, three-sided oval capsule containing 15 – 20 dark, hard, angular seeds.

Ernie


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

winter killed mine, zip 34683


----------

